# Traditional Dart Quivers -nPics, Info and questions.



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

I had some questions on Traditional dart quivers;

Are caps always used on them?

Are the caps used to keep liquid out, or only to keep the darts in?

Are they supposed to be water tight?

What are the tubes in these used for? Separate the darts? Separate different poisons? Are they used as darts too?










anyone make their own ? post pics up of your setup.


----------

